# I Just Can't Knit Lace Shawls



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.

So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.

Anne


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i lived in a village in Vermont that has a church and foliage just like the one in your picture / i think it also appears on jigsaw puzzle boxes


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the same boat right now. My first shawl ever is a mystery KAL. This afternoon I noticed that my count is off, so I have to do some major tinking. Afraid to frog. But did I use a lifeline? Me? Noooooooo. All this week's KAL work for nothing.
A good thing that I fell in love with the afternoon tea shawl from knitty and finished that shawl almost without major problems.
I feel for you, really!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a magnifier head set to knit lace and now have no problem. It really helps to count your stitches after each row as well.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

marianna54 said:


> I'm in the same boat right now. My first shawl ever is a mystery KAL. This afternoon I noticed that my count is off, so I have to do some major tinking. Afraid to frog. But did I use a lifeline? Me? Noooooooo. All this week's KAL work for nothing.
> A good thing that I fell in love with the afternoon tea shawl from knitty and finished that shawl almost without major problems.
> I feel for you, really!


Thanks, Marianna. I will look up that shawl. Sorry about your shawl, too.


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

don't give up,
I find a pen and paper right next to my knitting is a life saver for those moment when the phone rings or someone speaks to you an important moment in the pattern.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> I use a magnifier head set to knit lace and now have no problem. It really helps to count your stitches after each row as well.


What is a magnifier head set? I do have one of those knitting lamps with a magnifier.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.

Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.
> 
> Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


I may be the same way. I just would like to knit one shawl for me before I quit.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Use lifelines, stitch markers and never ever knit lace anything when tired or distracted. Trust me, I know.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Use lifelines, stitch markers and never ever knit lace anything when tired or distracted. Trust me, I know.


I dont need a chalenge I like mindless patterns.......doing the old shale ATM do it with my eyes closed if need be.LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't give up. Stitch markers, lifelines, and patience. Start with something simple like the "dummy clap" shawl. It even has a you tube video!

http://knitting-up-a-storm.blogspot.com/2008/10/dummy-clap-shawl-shrug-patterns.html


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry you got frustrated with the Summerflies Again shawl. I use a row counter and count each row of stitches until I am familiar with the patterns. Y/o's can be tricky.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't give up. Stitch markers, lifelines, and patience. Start with something simple like the "dummy clap" shawl. It even has a you tube video!
> 
> http://knitting-up-a-storm.blogspot.com/2008/10/dummy-clap-shawl-shrug-patterns.html


Thanks for helping me. I still would like to knit a shawl, preferably triangular.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

This was a lovely easy shawl: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTfrostdiamonds.php

It is the first one I ever made, although not my first chart.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> So sorry you got frustrated with the Summerflies Again shawl. I use a row counter and count each row of stitches until I am familiar with the patterns. Y/o's can be tricky.


I think my mind wanders even though it is quiet in the room. I have the stitch counter and it has helped a lot.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Use lifelines, stitch markers and never ever knit lace anything when tired or distracted. Trust me, I know.


Yes, when working on lace you have to use every trick you have ever heard of all at the same time, and never skip a count because you THINK it's right.

Then when you want the mindless thing, you switch to another of your WIPs and work for a while.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> This was a lovely easy shawl: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTfrostdiamonds.php
> 
> It is the first one I ever made, although not my first chart.


Thank you, Hilary.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Yes, when working on lace you have to use every trick you have ever heard of all at the same time, and never skip a count because you THINK it's right.
> 
> Then when you want the mindless thing, you switch to another of your WIPs and work for a while.


Thank you, Peggy. I know my mind has to be wandering for me to make so many mistakes. I have knitted many different types of things and I know what to do.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Anne there is no such word as can't when you knit,i suggest you go through shawl patterns in RAVELRY,you will find a lot of very nice shawls that are easy but pretty,practice with a simple one first,then as you get more confident pick a slightly harder one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you looked at the Ashton shawl on ravelry?. I had never used charts or knit lace but the tutorial with this pattern is excellent. I made it for my sister last Christmas & it turned out beautiful


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I was going to Ashton!! I knitted mine with variegated shades of pink yarn. No problems! Be sure to use a life line (even if you think you don't need one).


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This was a lovely easy shawl: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTfrostdiamonds.php
> 
> It is the first one I ever made, although not my first chart.


sure does not look easy to me you must be very clever to knit such project like that I opened the link


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

This site is helpful.
link for the base shawl shapes. http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/
Best wishes and happy knitting


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

You could still use a shawlette pattern just keep increasing until the required length Averal


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> This was a lovely easy shawl: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTfrostdiamonds.php
> 
> It is the first one I ever made, although not my first chart.


Thank you, Hilary4.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit as meditation. Complicated patterns are not my thing. I love making shawls, use beautiful yarn, simple yarn overs at each end for increases and voila! I don't need a challenge, I just enjoy.


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

http://aemmeleia.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/eye-of-partridge-shawl/
This isnt a lace shawl but a nice pattern.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Such a timely discussion. I got an email yesterday from Craftsy that offered a class to teach how to make a lace shawl. It was only $19. You can access it forever and go over it again and again. You can upload photos and ask the teacher for help/suggestions. I figured next to a real person this was for me! I have a couple of baby presents due and then I am making these (2) shawls. Or at least one of them.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't give up yet!

I'm working on "198 Yards of Heaven" right now and it took me several tries to really get started. It's turning out beautifully and I'm really pleased with myself for not giving up. I'm using lots of markers and counting every row. I've also learned to set it aside for a little while if I think something's not right. Most times, I've discovered that everything is fine, it was my brain that needed a break!

Keep at it and have fun! It will be so worth it!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

cakes said:


> I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.
> 
> Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


I am also a scarf knitter. I have decided I am not going to knit something which requires such extraordinary focus and attention as a lace scarf when life is so full of other things to take my interest and attention. Not worth it. No-one is going to give me a medal nor a better place in heaven as a result. So, it is horses for courses, but I still love my knitting but I am not prepared to be martyred for the cause. 
 :lol: :lol:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it the intricate patterns or the fine lace yarns that are giving you problems? My first lace shawl was actually made with worsted weight yarn. Then I made one using sock weight before actually tackling one using lace weight yarns.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

I, too, like mindless knitting and wanted a shawl for myself. I am now on my second Elizabeth Zimmermans Pie Are Square shawl. It is in her book "Knitting Around". I love wearing it. It is comfortable and I think beautiful. It is simple knitting but has a sawtooth border that I find fun to knit as well. I think there are several pictures of it on Ravalry.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I have given up on 2 lacy projects even with a lifeline, counting stitches each row (all 214 of them), stitch markers every 20 stitches, (they get messed up in the YO's) but I have not given up on lace yet. I did go and pick up the afternoon tea shawl pattern---looks doable and may restore my faith!! You are not alone!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If you can do short rows and can knit without getting bored, then you might want to try some of the striped garter-stitch shawls like Color Affection or Different Lines, or Shadow Shawl (a free Ravelry download).


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I will never do a triangular shawl. And no one I knows will wear one besides that.
I can imagine though, the amount of dedication involved in it. Some of them are just exquisite!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

You are not alone! I have knitted successfully for years, but lacy shawls stump me. I am sticking to sweaters, socks etc! Jan


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have knit three shawls and like several of you, thought I didn't need a lifeline--wrong!! I use markers, a lifeline and I count the stitches in one section of the pattern on every row. I found that looking at the pattern every few inches really helps. I can "see" the mistakes. Also, Knit Companion app for iPad really helps me keep track of where I am on the chart. Yes, I still have to frog sometimes. I love lace knitting though. If it is too frustrating, don't do it, life is too short!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

2KNITCATS said:


> This site is helpful.
> link for the base shawl shapes. http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/
> Best wishes and happy knitting


I've been looking for something like this. Thanks so much for the link!! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Please. please try the Ashton, it is a very easy shawl to make, it is a free download and there is a KAL with the designer (Dee O'Keefe) giving pointers and you can send her PM's (private messages) and she will "walk" you through any problems or questions you might have. Don't give up!!! The other easy one is the Holden. Try it, you will love these two shawls. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Use lifelines, stitch markers and never ever knit lace anything when tired or distracted. Trust me, I know.


Life lines have been a must for me in attempting lace shawls.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> If you can do short rows and can knit without getting bored, then you might want to try some of the striped garter-stitch shawls like Color Affection or Different Lines, or Shadow Shawl (a free Ravelry download).


I tried the 3S shawl. All garter stitch. Simple, beautiful. Available on Ravelry as free download.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

it helps to make as many copies as there are repeats... then as you finish a row... black out the row on the pattern so the next row is easier to read. That worked well for me on Summerflies... next time I knit that pattern I'll do more repeats to make it a shawl and not a shawlette.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I know how you feel. have been working on a summer cardi, all put together, tried it on and.....realized I put one sleeve on inside out! Now I have to try and figure out where I nicely wove in all of my stitches! I am ready to toss it!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nankat said:


> Such a timely discussion. I got an email yesterday from Craftsy that offered a class to teach how to make a lace shawl. It was only $19. You can access it forever and go over it again and again. You can upload photos and ask the teacher for help/suggestions. I figured next to a real person this was for me! I have a couple of baby presents due and then I am making these (2) shawls. Or at least one of them.


Why pay for a class when there are free workshops here on the forum that offer the same thing?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html#2395813


----------



## harpyknits (Dec 19, 2012)

Possibly you can try a pattern not so involved and that is easier to keeping up in as you are working. I've been there befo.re.patience


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.
> 
> Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


I believe we belong to the same club! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Try the "No Fuss Shade-loving Shawl" or LaLa's Simple Shawl. I just finished the No Fuss Shawl, and its being blocked right now. You have to count, but there's no complicated pattern to follow. You can make it as big as you want.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Try the "No Fuss Shade-loving Shawl" or LaLa's Simple Shawl. I just finished the No Fuss Shawl, and its being blocked right now. You have to count, but there's no complicated pattern to follow. You can make it as big as you want.


Do you have links for these patterns?


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a thought. For lace or involved patterns I slide my pattern into a glossy sleeve and use china markers/grease pencils to mark where I left off. Then when you pick up you know right where you are at and you can rub the marks off the sleeve.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I may be the same way. I just would like to knit one shawl for me before I quit.


I just posted "the shawl that never happened"
It was a extra simple pattern called Days Gone By. I was up to 334 sts when I realised I had four sts extra on one side. Getting to this point had taken all my determination and I was using black which did not help. I frogged it completely, just rewound all the yarn and the feeling of relief, knowing I had made the decision to move on was liberating, lol. The pattern was so easy I nodded off a lot. I can send it to you if you like, just pm me.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the lace shawls or afghans, but have a problem with missing the yo's, so I now count each repeat to make sure I haven't missed any stitches, and Life Lines are a must, and markers also for each repeat. Use as many life lines as you need to make your project easier for you.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> Anne


Anne,
The way to knit a lace pattern is to divide it into sections, put markers between the sections and then make sure you have knit each section correctly before moving on to the next one. As you start out doing this you will be making very little progress but you will be imprinting the pattern in your mind and building muscle memory at the same time. The best kind of pattern to start with is one that keeps a consistent stitch count every row.

The other thing that helps me when I'm knitting lace is to work out how I "talk to myself" as I knit. For instance when I work a SKP, while I am working it I say to myself "slip, knit, pass, etc."

The best way to do this is in complete quite with no distractions going on around you. Once you get a rhythm going you may be able to knit with others around but to start, complete focus with no distractions is best.

I believe that anyone who can knit otherwise can knit lace if they learn how to "manage" the process.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I struggled with my first shawl but got a pencil and post it notes and put the note under every row and marked the row numbers on the post it note to be double sure. I ended up making three and they all turned out. I've made several since. I have one on needles that I messed up and I'll just tear it to the beginning and start again. I find I can't knit some patterns when people are around taking my attention. What I'm saying is---don't give up. You can do it when you find out what's going wrong. Get a knitting buddy with experience in knitting shawls or join a group and get some tips.


----------



## jsklarsk (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had so much trouble with shawls also but was determined to finish one. I finally used life lines every six rows (the number of rows to the pattern); counted stitches carefully and watched the pattern during and after every row to make sure it was in sync with the pattern. No matter how perfect I thought I did my yarn overs that was always where my problem was--I seemed to miss them off and on throwing everything off. I couldn't believe I missed those yo's. Only knit when there is time for concentration. I tend to knit fast and needed to slow down a bit and concentrate. After watching the pattern for enough rows I was able to do it well enough to see the mistakes right after they happened and correct them immediately and the mistakes grew fewer and fewer. the last half of the shawl was really not hard and I'll do more shawls now. It was a great learning experience and I now feel like a real knitter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You might also try writing or typing each individual row on separate index cards. When you finish a row, count it and check it for mistakes, then flip the card to the back of the pile. Yes it takes a LOT of index cards, but it's what saves me, along with lifelines. I even do the index cards for the picture dish cloths. I am finding that as I have gotten older (and I am only 54!) that my eyes are making the rows on a regular pattern page run together, even marked off, so that I loose my place. It is so much easier to take the time to print the index cards. I punch a hole in the corner of each one and put them on a ring so it keeps them all together in order and makes it easy to flip the finished card to the back. When you stop, slip a rubber band around them so they don't loose your place if dropped. 

Put the shawl down for a day or two, then go back and try again. You will be so proud of your accomplishment when it's finished! And if it keeps telling you that's not what this yarn wants to be, frog it and make something else with it.

Tami


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am working on the Nanciann KAL shawl pattern here on the forum. I started mine 10 different times. Not because I couldn't get it right, (although that was the case a couple of times) but because the yarn didn't "speak" to me. I truly believe there are certain yarns that are meant to be used for certain things, and they will tell you what it is. Call me crazy, but once I found the yarn for this particular shawl it seems as though it just started to make it's self!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Great advise Elyse! I also find that split ring markers are a must for using with lifelines and when you see a YO that you missed, you can pick it up with a marker and attach it to the needle.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> Anne


I don't know what particular yarn you are using, but Ashton, a lace shawl pattern free on Ravelry, has been knit by many, many people in every kind of yarn imaginable. It is the pattern that started many of us knitting lace, is well written, includes excellent tutorials on lace work and blocking, and includes designs for enlarging it to full size. With your yarn, you may not even need to enlarge it since thicker yarn and larger needles would do that for you. Check out the projects on Ravelry that have used this pattern.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

The July Craftsy mystery KAL is the Blue Angel shawl; it will be the first lace shawl I've ever completed. It's faster and easier than most because it's mostly stockinette stitch with just a 15 stitch center lace panel. You know immediately if your count is off because there are no pattern repeats--for each row you just work the chart and then you're done. Highly recommend for getting your feet wet knitting lace!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

My Mum used to say "there's no such thing as can't, only won't and don't want to......"
The first shawl (not for a baby) I knit was the Hurani, a lovely & free pattern I downloaded from Ravelry.
I used stitchmarkers between the sections and post-it notes on the pattern to isolate each row as I knit it. Put in one life line & never used it, which is not to say I didn't do a fair bit of tinking. The written instructions were clear & easy to follow, once the pattern is established it's easy to see mistakes. The end result was pleasing and I am glad I did it, now have a couple of Dee's patterns which I hope to get started on soon. Keep trying, but only if you want to!!


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

excellent advice I so totally agree, I also use many stitch counters and have a pad and pencil next to my chair, sure a lifesaver


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been playing with this lace stitch lately. It is really quite simple-a 3 line repeat that can be learned quickly.

http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_blogathontrianglescarf.pdf

maybe doing something like this will help you break thru whatever block you have about lace. I have been using a very cheap worsted acrylic which was lying around but the pattern uses a thinner gauge yarn. Since size doesn't matter, use whatever makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

You can check on Ravelry.com for easy knit shawl patterns. Don't give up. As someone said use pencil & paper to keep track of rows & count stitches often.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't give up. Stitch markers, lifelines, and patience. Start with something simple like the "dummy clap" shawl. It even has a you tube video!
> 
> http://knitting-up-a-storm.blogspot.com/2008/10/dummy-clap-shawl-shrug-patterns.html


now that was pretty cool... I watched it and I like the way she explained it.. her written instructions were kind of confusing to me with the PSSO but the video cleared it right up! I will be doing this one for sure... maybe even later today.  thanks for the link!


----------



## Bubbyof4 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was having a ton of trouble when I started too. Best advice I got was to use markers between each repeat, so if you count the stitches in each repeat, you will know which repeat is wrong. Also, lifelines are good, but sometimes a pain to use.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Use lifelines, stitch markers and never ever knit lace anything when tired or distracted. Trust me, I know.


for sure!!!


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I recommend Cheryl Oberle's book "Folk Shawls".
I love her patterns and have made at least 20 shawls from patterns in this book since buying it 10 years ago.
Phyllis


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

When I'm doing a lace shawl, I look back after every couple of repeats, because inveriably I will forget a yo. Then I only have to tink just a few stitches. I'm just doing the picot edge to the holden shawlette. It has been pretty easy, Just really watch on the yo rows.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

jditlin said:


> Just a thought. For lace or involved patterns I slide my pattern into a glossy sleeve and use china markers/grease pencils to mark where I left off. Then when you pick up you know right where you are at and you can rub the marks off the sleeve.


Love your Avatar, Colie with a Chiwawa on his back, hahahaha.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Please try the Ashton shawlette on Ravelry. You can expand it to a full sized shawl. It has been designed for beginners in lace knitting and the directions are excellent. Also there are a couple of rows of plain knitting between each burst of lace so if you have to undo and have not put in a life line you can just undo to the plain knitting where it is easy to pick up the stitches.

I have just finished one and I am very pleased with it. It was fun to make and all of the instructions were very well written. You can find it on Ravelry and it is a free download.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.
> 
> Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


How many of us feel the same way as you do!!!

I cannot conquer lace to save my life.. I can do lots of other techniques but lace is not one of them...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Thanks, Marianna. *I will look up that shawl.* Sorry about your shawl, too.


What shawl?


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

When I am knitting a lace shawl pattern, I copy and enlarge the pattern to make it easier to see. I also use the "highlighter tape" to mark where I am on the pattern, moving it as I complete a row. I also use a stitch marker between each pattern repeat. If your pattern is complicated, a lifeline is a definite must. I don't usually use one for simpler patterns - lifelines are usually every 10 rows and I can usually find my mistake in the row below the one I am on. If you have repeated problems with a pattern, consider that there is a mistake - look for "errata" for that pattern on the designer's website. As fat as a simple pattern - a simple, large triangle pattern is lovely and snuggly - there are many on Ravelry or you can just wing it - the yarn will make the shawl lovely, even if its a simple pattern.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't made any shawls yet, but I hear so much positive feedback about the Ashton Lace here at KP and on Ralvery...that that will be the one I try (MAKE) first. I've downloaded it and it really does have very good instructions. Good luck and please don't give up! I need encouragement to start LOL!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, I have no desire to knit lace shawls either. However, I have now made 3 wingspans in worsted with size 10 needles and that will get you a good size shawl and not just a shawlette.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cindy, how close are you to Ft. Collins? There is an amazing store there called the Loopy Ewe...I would love for it to be in my neck of the woods but alas!!! there is areason why it is not. They have amazing yarns for the Nanciann such as the Handmaiden Fingering weight and oh!!! the Breatheless by Shalimar....todie for.


cindye6556 said:


> I am working on the Nanciann KAL shawl pattern here on the forum. I started mine 10 different times. Not because I couldn't get it right, (although that was the case a couple of times) but because the yarn didn't "speak" to me. I truly believe there are certain yarns that are meant to be used for certain things, and they will tell you what it is. Call me crazy, but once I found the yarn for this particular shawl it seems as though it just started to make it's self!


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I am currently doing a lace shawl and have frogged lots but am very patient and I make sure every row comes out right before going further Yes I know it is difficult at times but when finished I feel really great on the accomplishment only halfway but want to finish it 
Try marking off each segment with markers and see if that works
Good Luck and happy knitting


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-teaAndSympathyShawl.html
Try this one. It's very easy and pretty...triangular. I made it and it was a walk in the park.


----------



## sparky727 (Jun 24, 2013)

I use stitch markers, I also copy my pattern to an Excel worksheet and cross off all the rows as I go. Some say that is a bit time consuming but I don't lose sight of my pattern repeats that way.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Maryannee said:


> So sorry you got frustrated with the Summerflies Again shawl. I use a row counter and count each row of stitches until I am familiar with the patterns. Y/o's can be tricky.


When I'm knitting lace whether a shawl or doily or scarf, I dream counting stitches!  Don't give up. If you want to knit a shawl start simple with a straightforward pattern that has few if any lace stitches. Here is an example of a great fun shawl that is very pretty and very easy:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80442D.html?noImages=


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I have problems with lace knitting too. My attention wanders, I cannot really memorize a 26 row repeat etc.

I think with lifelines, and counting your stitches after every row, especially where the count does change, stitch markers of yarn help.

Pick an easier pattern where the wrong side is a simple purl row so you can rest between ordeals of pattern rows.

I have a triangular shawl pattern someplace that uses the easiest feather and fan stitch and is triangular. Here is another version:
http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/samples/a33samplepg.pdf


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

use the yarn with very large needles. Cast on 5 stitches. 
Row one and every odd numbered row Knit
Row 2 Knit to last stitch make one a stitch by picking up the loop between the stitches then knit this row.
Continue with these two rows until you have used half your yarn ending on a knit row
Next row knit to last two stitches knit 2 together
next row knit. continue with these two rows until you are back to 5 stitches. Cast off. This isn't my pattern I got it from Raveley but I cannot remember the name of it, it is a free pattern so I'm not breaking copyright.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> What is a magnifier head set? I do have one of those knitting lamps with a magnifier.


I have one like this that I use for my cross stitch
http://www.amazon.com/Donegan-OptiVisor-Headband-Magnifier-Magnification/dp/B0015IQC0S


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> On Ravelry, look up Old Shale Shawl. The feather and fan motif is classically beautiful and easy to do. There are numerous shawls in this section that use feather and fan. Maybe you'll see one more to your liking. I love the look of this one, and it is big.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is another free pattern from Ravelry done by various people. You have to join Ravelry but that is free.

http://www.lindysknitslaces.com/tag/feather-and-fan/


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Sillyhp said:


> I recommend Cheryl Oberle's book "Folk Shawls".
> I love her patterns and have made at least 20 shawls from patterns in this book since buying it 10 years ago.
> Phyllis


I just bought this book, and I love it! Which ones did you enjoyed knitting?


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Am so happy someone else feels the same way as I do regarding knitting a shawl. At one time gave some thought to it but I'd never wear one - not practical for me. I do admire people that knit them and they are beautiful however.


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, now I'm really scared, yet strangely encouraged! I have just decided yesterday to try a lace shawl. I found several KP classes, but none available right now. I've been knitting, off and on, for 40-ish years, but have never attempted lace. However, I have recently become very drawn to the lace weight yarns and have bought several thinking I could just add them in to another project. Unfortunately, many times they just get lost :-( . So, time for my first attempt at lace.

Thanks for the post, LizAnne, and to all the advice given! I look forward, with trepidation, to my first project... whatever it may be!

Deb in Shelton, WA


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

The best advice I ever got was to place a marker ever so many stitches so if you make a mistake it is easy to find. When you first start, count every section (I know -- pain in the neck), but you can keep better track that way.
It also sounds like you need to review yarn overs because that is the key to the lace. Practice them before you start anything and you will get it. If I could get it, anyone can.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Sillyhp said:


> I recommend Cheryl Oberle's book "Folk Shawls".
> I love her patterns and have made at least 20 shawls from patterns in this book since buying it 10 years ago.
> Phyllis


Oh I second this! It's a wonderful book.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't give up. Stitch markers, lifelines, and patience. Start with something simple like the "dummy clap" shawl. It even has a you tube video!
> 
> http://knitting-up-a-storm.blogspot.com/2008/10/dummy-clap-shawl-shrug-patterns.html


That script lettering stops me on the dummy clap shawl every time I look at it!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

nonichinski said:


> Please try the Ashton shawlette on Ravelry. You can expand it to a full sized shawl. It has been designed for beginners in lace knitting and the directions are excellent. Also there are a couple of rows of plain knitting between each burst of lace so if you have to undo and have not put in a life line you can just undo to the plain knitting where it is easy to pick up the stitches.
> 
> I have just finished one and I am very pleased with it. It was fun to make and all of the instructions were very well written. You can find it on Ravelry and it is a free download.


I have had an Ashton shawl on my needles since January. I don't think I will ever be able to finish it. Dee's directions are really well done and clear, but I never end up with the correct number of stitches. I think I have developed a mental block. I found the nanciann to go better, but I'm only about hallway through that one. Got tired of doing the repeats and looking at the yarn, so put that one aside as well. I do think I can finish nanciann eventually but doubt I will ever try another shawl.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Thanks, Marianna. I will look up that shawl. Sorry about your shawl, too.


You are not alone in this world. I am also on my first one. I just can't get used to the fact that it's SUPPOSE to look holy (wrong spelling but, you get the idea!)


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

sacol said:


> http://aemmeleia.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/eye-of-partridge-shawl/
> This isnt a lace shawl but a nice pattern.


Thank u


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> I have had an Ashton shawl on my needles since January. I don't think I will ever be able to finish it. Dee's directions are really well done and clear, but I never end up with the correct number of stitches. I think I have developed a mental block. I found the nanciann to go better, but I'm only about hallway through that one. Got tired of doing the repeats and looking at the yarn, so put that one aside as well. I do think I can finish nanciann eventually but doubt I will ever try another shawl.


You sound like me and several others on here. People are telling me it is normal to have these problems, but to persevere by taking a lace class, use markers, lifelines, count every row. Many reason to stay with it. I will keep trying after I have rested and am very glad I posted this topic. I hope all of us who are trying lace will benefit.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> That script lettering stops me on the dummy clap shawl every time I look at it!


 That is ridiculous. If I were you, I would pick another pattern. There are many, many choices out there and just as pretty.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't give up!
When I first began to knit I decided that I knew enough to knit the "Charlotte's Web" shawl. I frogged it all about 20 times and then put it away, deciding that I really need more experience.
I began to work my way through Cheryl Oberle's Book "Folk Shawls". Now, most of what I knit is lace - and shawls. I did go back and finally finish the 'Charlotte's Web' shawl after all. and although it shows it's many mistakes, I love it just the same and reminds that persistence really does pay off!

One of my favorite shawls is Cheyle Oberle's Faroese shawls. I love the way the stay on you shoulders and the knitting could not be more simple. I use mine a lot and just finished another of them.

She has many variations on Ravelry. This is just one of them. Don't give up !
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fundamentally-faroese-shawl-3


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Cindy, how close are you to Ft. Collins? There is an amazing store there called the Loopy Ewe...I would love for it to be in my neck of the woods but alas!!! there is areason why it is not. They have amazing yarns for the Nanciann such as the Handmaiden Fingering weight and oh!!! the Breatheless by Shalimar....todie for.


As the crow flies? Probably a couple of hours south. I live about 45 miles east of Co. Springs. Or if you know where the Air Force Academy is about 50 miles south east of it.

I will have to look and see if they have a website, since for most of my "fancy" yarns I do order on line. There are 2 LYS, in city but they aren't open on Sundays and that's usually the one day a week I get into town unencumbered if you will by DH. Not to mention 1 of the stores I would never darken their door again, and the other one is trying to recover from the recent Black Forest Fire.

Thanks for the tip though, and I will check them out.

Cindy (or mama moo!)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> now that was pretty cool... I watched it and I like the way she explained it.. her written instructions were kind of confusing to me with the PSSO but the video cleared it right up! I will be doing this one for sure... maybe even later today.  thanks for the link!


It is pretty cool, and kind of mindless if you will once you get the hang of it. I did one in Simply Soft, and another one in Lion Brand Super wash Merino Cashmere Yarn. Both on their way to Oxford (yes the one in England!) with my goddaughter.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dlh61 said:


> OK, now I'm really scared, yet strangely encouraged! I have just decided yesterday to try a lace shawl. I found several KP classes, but none available right now. I've been knitting, off and on, for 40-ish years, but have never attempted lace. However, I have recently become very drawn to the lace weight yarns and have bought several thinking I could just add them in to another project. Unfortunately, many times they just get lost :-( . So, time for my first attempt at lace.
> 
> Thanks for the post, LizAnne, and to all the advice given! I look forward, with trepidation, to my first project... whatever it may be!
> 
> Deb in Shelton, WA


Just because the workshops here on forum say they are closed doesn't mean you can't take advantage of them. They are always going to be posted, and you will have access to them. If you run into a problem just send a PM to the instructor and they'll get back to you, or post your question/problem on forum and more than likely someone here can get you over the hurdle.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> That script lettering stops me on the dummy clap shawl every time I look at it!


But it's available as a PDF download, with "normal" type face, so recommend you just download, and work from it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

LizAnne,
Good for you not to drive yourself crazy trying to finish something that you don't even like. More than once I've taken a whole bag of stuff to the thrift shop, so glad to just be rid of it! It's called letting go.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like to find a easy shaw to make without a chart. I am doing the Wedding Shaw for my neice who is getting married in September. It is a very easy shaw and only a 12 row pattern that is written out in rows. Not a chart.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Do you have links for these patterns?


Sorry, I found them both on Ravelry. Very similar.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I found the Holden shawl really easy for my 1st one its free on ravelry ...it says its a shawlette but I went up 2 sizes on the needles and it came out a perfect size......I feel your pain I'm now trying the Haruni and just about to restart for the 3rd time as my count is off grrr


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

barcar said:


> I was going to Ashton!! I knitted mine with variegated shades of pink yarn. No problems! Be sure to use a life line (even if you think you don't need one).


What do you mean by a life line? How does it work? 
Is that a thread woven into the knitting project? (Sorry, I really don't know)
Thank you !
Amortje


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Please. please try the Ashton, it is a very easy shawl to make, it is a free download and there is a KAL with the designer (Dee O'Keefe) giving pointers and you can send her PM's (private messages) and she will "walk" you through any problems or questions you might have. Don't give up!!! The other easy one is the Holden. Try it, you will love these two shawls. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don`t know about being easy, I tried redoing my Holden 5 times and finally just put it away until another time... I found it hard but I am still a lace beginner.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never and will never knit a shawl Shawls are not my thing. I think anyone who makes one is extremely clever and dedicated.
> 
> Now you know why I have so many scarves! I recently bought a shawl pattern (intermediate) and some very expensive wool I took one look at the pattern, a 47 row repeat and laughed. NEVER!


I have only made 3.
Last week at church, we had a bazaar.
Those were surprisingly the first things to sell.
They asked for more for later on in the year!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sockmouth said:


> That script lettering stops me on the dummy clap shawl every time I look at it!


Just copy the instructions into a document and change the font.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

amortje said:


> What do you mean by a life line? How does it work?
> Is that a thread woven into the knitting project? (Sorry, I really don't know)
> Thank you !
> Amortje


A lifeline is a thread that you run through the active stitches on your needle. Then, if you have to frog, you need frog only to the lifeline, which makes it easy to place those stitches on the needle. You can google lifeline for videos, or use the search function on this forum for previous discussions.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Just copy the instructions into a document and change the font.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-dummy-clap-shawl

Is a PDF, and as easy to read as anything posted here on forum. No need to copy to another document, unless you have problems reading the New Times Roman font which is what's used here on Forum!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

amortje said:


> What do you mean by a life line? How does it work?
> Is that a thread woven into the knitting project? (Sorry, I really don't know)
> Thank you !
> Amortje


http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=life+lines&u=&s=0


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't run in circles, scream and shout. Go to your local library and check out "Wendy Knits Lace" by Wendy Johnson. In the many patterns is "Elizabeth's Cowl" which is a lace pattern on the odd rows and knitting on the even rows. Then graduate to "Easy Leaves Scarf" by Jennifer L. Jones which is patterned on the odd rows and purled on the even rows. This pattern is from KnitMonster:http://www.krazyawsome.com/knitmonster. It's very easy and I just finished it for my mother-in-law's 95th birthday.
By concentrating on patterns that are just knit on one side you'll have more success, then you can graduate to something harder. 
Both patterns are charted and very easy to follow.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Lace is so beautiful but I may never try anything larger than a scarf.

What a beautiful picture of the church. Kind of reminds me of our little country church. There is also a "stable" across the road.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I always swore I couldn't knit a lace shawl. I did the Miami vice shawl, and while it isn't as intricate as the ones done here, it is somewhat lacy and gave me a sense of accomplishment. It was very easy, and I get many compliments in it. It is a half circle, as triangles don't agree with me.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing. The only, and I mean only thing that has saved what sanity I have left is using a life line. Of course I don't use it until I've had to frog and start over several times. The first lace shawl I did was very easy but after frogging several times (translated I can't rmember how many times I had to restart the darn thing) I decided I really didn't like the pattern the way it was written with garter stitch between the lace patterns so I changed the pattern, used a life line and got through it. This next one is going to be a challenge but life line is in place which means I've frogged to the beginning at least 3 times and I have put it down for 2 days and will start again tomorrow.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

The way I cracked the lace pattern thing was threefold
1. I copy the pattern out by hand, in fairly large handwriting . I use a spiral bound A5 notebook that I have propped on a little bookstand .I have it at almost eyelevel so I constantly can look at it.
I write it out in a particular way....the row no., the lead into the pattern on one line, the repeated section on another line etc. Then a blank line before I start on the next row.
I know this seems pernicaty but writing it out gives me an idea of the flow of the pattern

2. I make out a chart so that I can tick off each row as I do it. If there is something special going on on a particular row eg starting to increase etc I put a star as a reminder.

3. I use loads of stitch markers. I am doing a summer cardigan that has a lace back with a 12 stitch pattern repeat so I have a stitch marker every 12 stitches and I check after each one that I still have 12 stitches .

My first attempts at lace knitting were rubbish and left me despairing. However now I have adopted my detailed and what I freely admit is a somewhat over the top approach I have never needed to undo whole rows just the odd 12 stitches here and there.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I suppose I must be a mix of "old and new" school. I've yet to print out or write out a pattern by hand. Since most of them I download are in PDF format, I simply pull up the page with the pattern on it, and highlight the particular row I'm working on. If I need to make notes, and the PDF is locked, I pull up notepad, make my notes as needed, and save it with the name of pattern, and the date I made the notes. I have the pattern on my computer, my tablet, and smart phone as well since all 3 are synched. I use a program called "Dropbox" and store all my patterns there, that way I not only know where they are on any machine, I always have them and my knitting with me.

I think this is one of those things that each person has to find what works best for them.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Ps I now am in love with lace knitting. I love the complexity of it and the concentration that I have to employ to do it......mind you I still watch tv whilst I am doing it !


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I looked at the Miami Vice Shawl and it is pretty. It is a little lacy. I will try lace again. I am going to buy an on-line class and hope I will have more awareness.

I do appreciate everyone adding to this topic. I have benefitted from it and I hope others have, also.

Happy Stitching Everyone,

Anne


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> Anne


I am in the same boat as you with lace knitting. I have several balls of Fyberspates Lace yarn that I find impossible to use because I have no success with knitting lace shawls.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I looked at the Miami Vice Shawl and it is pretty. It is a little lacy. I will try lace again. I am going to buy an on-line class and hope I will have more awareness.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone adding to this topic. I have benefitted from it and I hope others have, also.
> 
> ...


Anne,

I think I mentioned in an earlier post there is a free workshop here on the forum that teaches lace knitting. I would try it first before purchasing a class. You may find it teaches you every thing you need to know.

Just because a workshop is marked as closed or locked doesn't mean you can't access it, it just means you can't post to it. But if you have a problem or question all you have to do is PM the instructor and he/she will get back to you with an answer.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-1.html


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I am just finishing the 3S shawl. Only have to do the picot bind off and block. It was super easy and forgiving. You can do the designing yourself by choosing the amount of garter rows you want and any amount of eyelet rows. Mix and match. So much fun. It's a free pattern on ravelry and you can see so many different versions. No 2 the same. It's my first shawl and I love it.


----------



## ckruisin (Jul 29, 2013)

I tinked the first 10 rows of my first lace shawl really 10 times. 
While I may never do a lace shawl again, it's beautiful....


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like I have lots of company with my frustration knitting a lace shawl. I keep loosing tract of stitches!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> Looks like I have lots of company with my frustration knitting a lace shawl. I keep loosing tract of stitches!!!


That's where stitch markers and lifelines come in handy, and really are lifesavers!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556, Thanks for the reminder about the closed lace workshop. I went reading through it page by page and I will work through it before I try a knitted lace shawl. I'm still hung up on socks for now but I really appreciate the reminder! I had just looked through the first few pages before and didn't realize how much help there really is! I still have my yarn waiting to become an Ashton!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> cindye6556, Thanks for the reminder about the closed lace workshop. I went reading through it page by page and I will work through it before I try a knitted lace shawl. I'm still hung up on socks for now but I really appreciate the reminder! I had just looked through the first few pages before and didn't realize how much help there really is! I still have my yarn waiting to become an Ashton!


You're welcome! I always say why pay for something when something just as good, if not better is available for free. The forum has so many valuable resources it's a shame not to take advantage of them.

Don't forget there is a workshop on socks available as well!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I worked along with the sock workshop--that's where my first pair came from. I did the Toe-up with Darowil. You just wouldn't believe how many times I messed up, but I had absolutely no knowledge concerning socks or short rows! I was and am determined, however, when I deceide to do something! There is a top-down workshop on here also, plus sockit2me and Amyknits both have posted wonderful sock patterns and information. That's why I want to stick with it awhile. Then I will be familiar with more than one way and several different techniques. I need another project going at the same time so I can go to the other for a break if I get temporarily braindead!! If it wasn't for the helpful and graciously sharing people here I wouldn't be nearly as far along in my knitting as I am. I can barely buy supplies and a paid class is out of the question at this time---plus, when people offer to expend their own time to help--it would be dumb and just plain rude to disregard their efforts! LOL!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

amortje said:


> What do you mean by a life line? How does it work?
> Is that a thread woven into the knitting project? (Sorry, I really don't know)
> Thank you !
> Amortje


A lifeline is just a piece of yarn threaded into the live stitches that are already on the needle. If you have to rip back, the lifeline will hold your place so you won't have to keep ripping back trying to get all the stitches right.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

If you try a technique several times and still struggling, it is OK to stop trying, really! There is so many types of knitting techniques and patterns that it is OK not to do something that is not your cup of tea

I feel that way about double knitting and colorwork, its too much of a struggle for me.... so I gave it up


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

adorable and love the color, heading there now, I have been searching for different patterns and turning them into cowl neck scarfs!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> Anne


It is such a pretty shawl. What were your problems? Maybe we can help you with it row by row.

If not, are you looking for a triangle shaped shawl?

Here's one said to be easy. 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-triangleShawl2.html


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I do understand the directions and know how to do them, but this is the 2nd lace shawl I have tried to knit and neither one went smoothly. This last shawl I finished row 40, but that's with a lot of frogging. Most recently I was knitting the Summer Flies Again Shawl. I am also very sick of the pattern and now the yarn. I have some very pretty turquoise yarn that gets 6 stitches to the inch. Does anyone know of a simple shawl pattern that is a full shawl and not a Shawlette? Now you know why my name never pops up in MAIN to help others with there knitting.
> 
> So there will not be a finished picture of my Summer Flies Again Lace Shawl. I feel a little better.
> 
> ...


----------

